# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anau Medeniyeti

## anau

*Anau Medeniyeti*
*Anau ve Konur Tepe*
İtalyan bilim adamı Raphael Pumpelly bugünkü Türkmenistan sınırları içindeki Aşkabatğın güney-doğusunda yer alan Anau bölgesinde 60 yıllık bir çalışma yapmıştır. Pumpellyğnin Anauğdaki çalışması onun bütün hayatını kapsamaktadır. Yaptığı bu çalışmayı ğExplorations in Türkistanğ adlı eserinde 1904 yılında yayınlamıştır. ğTürkistanğın Aşkabat civarındaki Anau bölgesinde ve Anau kazılarında Pumpellyğe eşlik eden E.Huntingtonğun da Taklamakan çölünün doğu ve güney kısımlarında yaptıkları araştırmalar bu sahaların prehistorik devirlerde kuvvetli ve ilerlemiş bir medeniyet alanı olduklarını ispat etmiştirğ.
http://onturk.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/anau-medeniyeti/
R.Pumpelly yönetimindeki bilimsel kurul Anauğda biri kuzeyde diğeri güneyde olmak üzere iki kurganda (toprak mezar) kazı yapmıştır. Bunlardan daha eski olan kuzey kurganı kazısı Orta Asyağnın prehistorik devirlerini aydınlatması itibariyle çok önemli sonuçlar vermiştir. Bu kurganda birbiri üzerine kurulu iki kültür devresine ait iki tabaka bulunmuştur. Pumpelly bunları birinci kültür (Anau I) ve ikinci kültür (Anau II) tabakaları diye ayırmaktadır. Bunlardan alt katta bulunan kültür tabakası, elde edilen eserlere göre eneolitik devir medeniyetine ve milattan önce en aşağı 6000 sene evveline ait bulunmaktadır. Bu tabakada kerpiçten yapılmış evler, el ile işlenmiş boyalı seramikler ile beraber, örme sanatının varlığını gösteren birçok eserler bulunmuştur. Bu tabakadaki kazı aynı zamanda bu devirlerde Türkistanğda arpa, buğday gibi hububat ziraatının yüksek seviyede gelişmiş olduğunu göstermiştir.
Duerstin keşfine göre, at, öküz, koyun, domuz gibi hayvanların ehlileştirilmesi de bu kültür devresinde olmuştur.Bu ilk devirde, çok nadir olmak üzere bakıra da tesadüf olunmuş ise de kurşun ve kalay eseri görülememiştir. Kuzey kurganında Anau I. Kültürü üzerinde Anau II. Kültürünü oluşturan halkın, Anau I. Kültürü yaşatanlara bağlı oldukları anlaşılmaktadır. Anau IIğde bakır eserler ve eşyalar daha çoktur. Fakat bu kültür devresinde kalay mevcuttur. El ile işlenmiş seramik sanatı daha iyi geliştiği gibi nakışlar, Lapis Lacuri de bu tabakada çok bol şekilde bulunmuştur. Anau I. devrinde mevcut olan hayvanlara bu devirde çoban köpeği de eklenmiştir. Anau II. Kültür devresi kuraklık zamanında bitmiştir.
Anauğnun en eski kültürünü yaşatan Anau I daha eski olan bir medeniyetin uzun devirlere ait oluşum eseridir. Anau I ve Anau IIğden her ikisinin de şehir hayatını, buğday ve arpa ziraatını bilen daha eski bir medeniyetin mirası oldukları şüphesizdir.
Orta Asyağnın bu ilk medeniyetinin temelini atan insanlar buzullar devrinde bu bölgede kapalı bir halde kalarak medeni ilerlemelerde bulunmuşlardır. İran yaylasının ve Kafkasya bölgesinin buzlarla örtülü olması, Aral-Hazar denizinin kutup buzullarının güney cephesini çevirdikleri bu devirde Türkistanğdaki halk, harici bir engellemeye maruz kalmaksızın kendi kendilerine oluşum devirlerini geçirmişlerdir. Bu oluşum devrinin birçok kademeleri olduğu şüphesizdir. Bu kademelerden biri insanın taş balta, taş ok ucu kullandığı zamana kadar olan devir, diğeride ev inşasından en eski Anau medeniyetine kadar olan devirdirğ.
Buzul devrinin sonlarında Orta Asyağda sıcak bir iklimin başlaması, Türkistan halkının medeniyet yolundaki seyrini kamçılamıştır. Aral-Hazar iç denizleri etrafı adeta bir İç Asya Akdenizği kıyıları halini almış, bu şartların gereği olarak bu bölgeler o zamanki dünyanın en ileri şartlarını toplayan bir alem olmuş, iklimin ılımanlığı, gıdanın bolluğu buralardaki insanların çok fazla üreyip çoğalmalarını ve hızla ilerlemelerini sağlamıştır.
Fakat daha sonraları şiddetlenmiş olan kuruma olayı bu mutlu hayatı güçleştirmeye başlamıştır. Tabiatın yavaş yavaş kısırlaşması, insanlara gıdalarını kendi zekalarının yardımıyla suni olarak yetiştirmeye zorlamıştır. Orta Asya halkını erkenden ziraata ve hayvanları ehlileştirmeye yönelten etken işte bu durum olmuştur. Aynı etken daha sonraları, bir takım tecrübeleri izleyip suni sulama yollarını da bulduracaktı.
Orta Asyağnın kurumasının ilerlemesi, geçen zamanla birçok yerlerin çoraklaşması, üzerinde yaşanılabilen birçok ovaları çölleştirmiş, bu da bu ilk medeniyetin daha geniş bir sahaya yayılmasına sebep olmuştur. Yani önceden uygun alanlarda yoğun bir halde yaşayan bu ilk kültür temsilcileri, yavaşça olan kuruma neticesinde iskan kabiliyetini kaybeden bu alanları terk ederek yaşamaya daha elverişli alanlara dağılmışlardırğ.
Pumpelly bir taraftan Türkistanğda yaptığı araştırmalara, diğer taraftan da Anau kazılarının verilerine dayanarak şu iki hususu tespit etmektedir:
1.Orta Asyağda buğday ziraatına milattan 8000 sene önce (yani kuzey kurganının kuruluşundan önce) başlanmış olmasına ve hayvanların, ehlileştirilmesinin 6800-8000 tarihleri arasında yapılmış bulunmasına göre Orta Asyağda ziraat ve çiftçilik hayatı erkenden başlamış, ilk asıl hayat olmuştur.
2.üok erkenden toprağa bağlanmış olan insanlar, kuraklığın artması sonucunda, hayvanların ehlileştirilmesinden önce, biri vahalara sığınan çiftçi halk, diğeri ötede beride dolaşmaya başlayan avcı halk olmak üzere iki gruba ayrılmıştır.
Fakat asırların geçmesiyle beraber gitgide artan kuraklık sonucunda iklimin sürekli olarak kötüleşmesi, çiftçi halkı da yeni baştan çölleşmeye başlayan vahalarını terk ederek başka yerlere göçmeye zorlamış olduğu gibi göçebeleri de artık çölleşen steplerden yarı kurak alanlara çekilmeye ve buralarda yayılmaya sürüklemiştir. Bununla birlikte bu göçebe halkın da milattan önceki dördüncü binde vaha halkından hayvanat ve bitki yetiştirmek usulünü almış oldukları tahmin edilmektedir.
Göçler devrinde göçebelerin göçleri başlıca Avrasya stepleri üzerinden ve Karadenizğin kuzeyinden olmuştur. Vaha halkının göçleri ise güney-doğuda Hong-Hoc, güneyde İndus, batıda ise Fırat Dicle Nil ve Kızılırmak boylarına doğru olmuştur.
Anauğnun temsil ettiği neolitik kültürün bu kadar eski olması ve bu kültürün daha eski bir kültürün devamı bulunması, Orta Asya neolitik kültürünün çok eski bir zamanda ve her halde milattan önce 20.000′den çok önce başlamış olmasını gerektirmektedir.

Halen devam eden Kazı üalışmaları

Boyama çömlek desenleri

İrili ufaklı Kurganlar

Taş gereç ve heykeller
*Anau Kazı üalışması*
Anau kazısını yapmış olan Pumpelly, burada bulduğu ilk devir medeniyetinin kıdemini tasvir ederken şu satırları yazıyor: ğBaşlangıcı arzın derinliklerine gömülmüş olan ve tepesinde iskeletler bulunan Türkistanğın Anau medeniyetine, bu uzun geçmiş kültürüne baktığımız zaman Mezopotamya ve Mısırğın uzak bir devire ait malum kültürlerinden daha eski bir çağda 2000 yıl devam etmiş olan bir medeniyetin hayaliyle karşılaşmış oluyoruz: Daha başlangıçta evli barklı bir köy hayatı görünüyor. Kadınlar iplik büküyor, dokuma yapıyor, ekip biçiyor, zahireyi değirmen taşında öğütmeyi, fırınlarda ekmek pişirmeyi biliyorlardı. üömlekçilik sanatkarları kaplara şekiller veriyor, uzak zamanlardan miras kalan boyalarla üzerlerine şekiller çiziyorlardı. Tarlalarda erkekler toprağı sürüyor, vahşi hayvan sürülerini ateşte sertleştirilmiş oklarla avlıyor, dağlarda koyunları kovalıyorlardı. Bu manzara insanlığın barbarlıktan medeniyete geçiş halidir. Ehli hayvanlarımızın ve eski dünyada devrim yapmak üzere atın insan kontrolü altına alınmasının başlangıcını burada görüyorumğ

Anauğdan Bir Süs Eşyası
R.Pumpellyğnin 1904 yılında kitaplaştırdığı çalışması 60 yıllık bir çalışmanın ürünüdür. Anauğda yapılan kazı çalışmaları R.Pumpelly ile bitmiş değildir. 1900′lü yıllardan bugüne kadar kazı faaliyetlerine ara verilmemiştir. şu anda Anau Amerikağnın Pensilvanya üniversitesi nezaretinde kazılmaya devam etmektedir. Pensilvanya üniversitesiğne bağlı Penn Museum Anau kazısına çok önem vermektedir. Bizim kültürümüzün yabancılar tarafından araştırılıyor olması elbette ki bizi üzmektedir. Bu kazılar sonucunda elde edilen bilgilerin Türklerle samimi bir şekilde paylaşılmayacağı yönünde çok yoğun endişelerimiz vardır.
Pumpellyğnin tespitleri Türklerin göçebe değil yerleşik olduklarını göstermektedir. Türk halkının önce bir medeniyet oluşturduğu daha sonra iklimin zorlaması neticesi göçlerle yeryüzüne dağıldığı açıktır. Türkler Orta Asyağda yerleşik hayata geçmişler, tarım yapmışlar, hayvanı ehlileştirmişler ve dünya medeniyetinin temelini atmışlardır.
Ord.Prof.Dr.şemseddin Günaltay, Türk Tarihinin İlk Devirlerinden Yakın şark Elam ve Mezopotamya, Türk Tarih Kurumu Basımevi-1987, sf. 86-97.
*Dipçe :* Raphael Pumpelly, Sir Aurel Stein, Hubert Schimt gibi bilim insanlarının çalışmaları sonucu belirlenen bu uygarlığın başlangıç tarihi, Mısır ve Sümer uygarlıklarından çok eski bir zamana dayanıyor.
Amerikalı Jeolog ve Arkeolog Prof. Dr. Raphael Pumpelly (1837-1923) 19. yüzyılın sonlarında ve 20. yüzyılın başlarında Orta Asyağda arkeolojik çalışmalar yaptı. Aşkabat yakınındaki tarihi Ano-Anav kentinde 1904 yılında yaptığı kazıların sonuçlarını, ğExplorations in Turkestanğ adlı eserinde anlattı. Bu eserinde Pumpelly, M.ü. 8000 yıl, bir başka deyişle günümüzden 10 bin yıl öncesine ulaşan bir uygarlığın varlığından söz ediyor; bulduğu belgeleri değerlendirerek, bu uygarlığın özelliklerini anlatıyor. İki bin yıl süren bu uygarlığın insanları, buğday ekiyorlar, korunaklı evlerde yaşıyorlar, iplik büküyorlar, çömlek üzerine desen işleyebiliyorlardı. En ilginci ise, bu uygarlığın, insanlığın gelişmesini etkileyen ğilkğleri de barındırıyor olması. Sözgelimi, ğevcil olarak bildiğimiz hayvanlar, ilk kez bu uygarlık zamanında ehlileştirildi. Atğın insan buyruğunda çalışması yine ilk kez bu uygarlık zamanında başladı.

----------


## anau

*ORTA ASYA ANAU KüLTüRü ve BİR OY BİL FEDERASYONU**Doğu Anadoluğda M.ü. 15.000ğden itibaren kaya resimleri, M.ü.7000ğden itibaren de yazıtlar görülür. Antalya-Beldibi yazıtları M.ü.7000, İstanbul-Fikirtepeğde bulunan M.ü.6000ğe ait kaplardan ikisinin üzerinde OK ve OZ tamgaları vardır.
R. PUMPELLY, ğExploration in Turkestanğ adlı makalesinde (1908, Washington), ğAşKABATğta M.ü.9000ğlere ait yerleşik bir kültür olduğuğndan bahsetmektedir. Bu kültüre ANAU adı verilmiştir. Bu kültür, A. BELENITSKYğe (1965) göre M.ü.5000, D. SCHMANDT-BESSERATğa (1978) göre M.ü.6000 yıllarına aittir.
Ancak VADIM A. RANOV, "7 yerleşim bölgesinin incelendiğini, ve ilk merkezin M.ü. 850.000 yıllarında kurulan AMUDERYAğnın kaynak kollarından birindeki KULDURA olduğunu" bildirmiştir. (Kendisi TACİKİSTAN Tarih, Arkeoloji ve Etnoloji Kurumu müdürüdürğ Makalesi, ğHer şey Eski Taş Dönemiğnde Başlarğ adıyla ğLes Dossiers dğArcheologieğ dergisinin 185. Sayısında, Eylül 1993 tarihinde yayınlanmıştır.)
Bir diğer merkez SEL UNGURğdur, M.ü. 250.000ğlere dayanır. Hatta İSLAMOVğa göre geçmişi M.ü.500.000ğe kadar gider. SEL UNGUR, KIRGIZİSTANğdaki FERGANA vadisinde, OK (şimdiki Oş) kentinin batısındadır. İkisi de KARA TAU (Karadağ) adını taşıyan iki merkez daha vardır ki, bunlardan biri KULDURA gibi AMUDERYA üzerindedir. Diğeri ise, yine KIRGIZİSTANğda TALAS vadisinin batısını oluşturan dağın adıdır.
M.ü. 100.000-M.ü.35.000 arasını ilgilendiren 14 yer incelenmiştir. Bunlar arasında KUTURBULAK, KULBULAK, KAYRAKUM gibileri vardır. BULAK ğgöz, pınarğ demek olduğuna göre, yüksek vadilerdeki su kaynaklarının başına yerleştikleri anlaşılır. Daha sonra OM-Oğ KüLğün kıyılarına inmişler, sahil yerleşim birimleri kurmuşlardır. KAPİK-KAğAN (KAPAğAN, SEMERKANT) da ilk yerleşim bölgeleri arasındadır.
HİMAYALARğdan ALATAU (Aladağ) ve ALTAYLARğla BüKLİ üüLğe (Gobi) kadar uzanan bölgede 100 kadar yerleşim merkezi bulunmaktadır... En önemli yerlerden biri TEşİK TAş MAğARASIğdır. Mağara, SEMERKANTğın güneyinde BAYSUN DAğIğndadır. Burada ilk defa taşın yapı malzemesi olarak kullanıldığı görülmüş, ğüstün bir kudretğin varlığına inanıldığını gösteren deliller bulunmuştur... Bu hususu, başka bir yazıda derinlemesine ele alacağız.
Bir değer yerleşim bölgesi TAMGALI SAYIğndaki KAYA üSTü RESİMLERği M.ü. 30.000ğlere aittir....
PİKTOGRAMLAR (sembolik resimler) M.ü. 20.000ğe, PETROGLİFLER (yazı elemanları içeren resimler) ise M.ü. 15.000 tarihini taşır. ULU KEM ırmağı vadi ve steplerinde bulunan OT-OZ sintaşları yine aynı tarihlere aittir. (M.ü. 15000)
ORTA ASYAğda M.ü. 9000ğlerde ortaya çıkan BİR OY BİL konfederasyonu derin bir felsefeye sahip, büyük bir medeniyettir... İnsanın TANRI BELDESİğnden (göklerden, manevi alemden) OZğlaşıp (öz, mükemmel) şekil değiştirerek, OT (od, ateş, ışık , enerji) halinde yeryüzüne ğdöne döne indiğiğne inanırlardı.
OT-OZ denilen bu insan TANRIğdan geldiği için ğkutsalğdı. Herkes eşitti, ayırım yoktu. Bu yüzden kendilerini yönetecek olan BUğğu SEüİMğle (kurultayda) belirlerlerdi.
TüRELER ile yönetilen bu insanlar kısa zamanda AşİRET-KLAN düzeyinden MİLLET seviyesine ulaşmışlar, DEVLET kurmuşlardır. TüREğyi üYüş-YIş seviyesine yükseltmişler, ANAYASA haline getirmişlerdir. üok sağlam bir HUKUK anlayışları vardı.
Bu insanlar IB-IS BOLIKğlarda yaşamışlar, yeryüzü-gökyüzü ilişkilerini incelemişler, ASTRO-FİZİK bilimine ilk adımları atmışlardır. Soyutlama yetenekleri ve yaratıcılıkları ile konuştukları dili TAMGA denen SEMBOL-şEKİLLERğe dökmüşler, ğtaşa urmuşlarğ, yani DUVARLARğa, KAYALARğa, TAşLARğa kazımışlardır. RESİM ve HEYKEL sanatının ilk örneklerini bu OT-OZ insanları vermişlerdir.
**Bir kısmı BİR OY BİL konfederasyonuna bağlı Uü DEVLETLERğde yaşamışlardır... Bu adet, ta SELüUKLULARğa kadar gelmiştir. ANADOLUğda pek çok Uü BEYLİğİ vardı. OSMANOğULLARI 
BEYLİğİ de bunlardan biri idi.
Bu Uü DEVLETLERğden biri de ON OYULğdur. TAşKENT-BUHARA, KUüA-YARKENT arasında idi. AYIRIS (üur) nehri ON OYUL ile BİR OY BİL arasında sınır idiğ Bu AYIRIS(ayırma) kelimesi sonradan bozularak Grekçeğdeki İRİOS şekline girdi. Bazı Batılı yazarlar İRİOSğu ARYAN-üRİ kelimesinin kaynağı sayar. (Igor H. Klopin, Les Dossiers dğArcheologie, No. 185, 1993)
Bir diğer Uü DEVLET, OK-ONIM Oğ idi. KUüA-URUMüİğden üİNğin ortalarına kadar uzanıyordu.
ISUB-URA BİLğin başkenti KAFKASYAğdaki üUR şehri idi. KAFKASLAR ve DOğU ANADOLUğda egemendi. MEZOPOTAMYAğyı da kültürel etkisi altına almıştır. ISUB-URA ğyazıya geçmiş, kaydolmuşğ demektir. Bu devletin BİR OY BİL federasyonuna kayıtlı, vasal devletlerden biri olduğunu gösterir.
Bu üç Uü-DEVLETği yöneten kişinin ünvanı USUB URUş TURUK idi. Yani ğyazıya vurulmuş, kayıtlı, bağlı, BUğğa tabiğ yöneticiğ Bu kişinin URUUA TURU yani ğaskere almağ yetkisi vardı. Bir devlet için çok önemli olan bu yetki, ASURLAR tarafından URUATRİ olarak telaffuz edilmiş, bundan da URARTU kelimesi doğmuş, bir devlet adı olarak kabul edilmiştir.
üte yandan ISUB-URA kelimesinin SUBAR-SABİR şekline dönüştüğü sanılmaktadır. R. GHIRSHMAN, SüMER öncesinde (M.ü. 4000) MEZOPOTAMYAğda SUBARLARğın yaşadığını kaydediyor. SüMERLERğin şimdiki TüRKLERğin atası, akrabası olduğunu biliyoruzğ Ancak SüMER yazasında 18 adet PROTO-TüRKüE tamga bulunması, onların çok daha eski TüRKLERğden geldiğini göstermektedir.
ASUR devletinde dahi (M.ü.2000) SUBARCA konuşuluyordu. ASUR başkentinin adı PROTO-TüRKüEğde ANT-UB UüUğğdur, yani ğyüce antlaşma liderliğiğ
*

----------


## anau

*Anau Medeniyeti ve devamı olarak Sümerler: Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ Oğulları*May 29, 2011 at 11:08 am | Posted in Turkmens | Leave a comment 
Tags: Origin of Sumerians
*Anau Medeniyeti ve devamı*
* olarak Sümerler: Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ Oğulları*

Prof.
 Dr. Muratgeldi Söyegov






Amerikan
jeologu Prof. Raphael Pumpelly (08.09.1837 ğ 08.10.1923), yakından tanışmak amacıyla
Washington Karegi üniversitesiğnin mali yardımını kullanarak Türkmenistanğa
ilk defa 1903 yılında geldi. 1904 yılında Aşkabat yakınlarında yerleşen
Anauğda (Anev) ve Marığda (Merv) yapmış olduğu kazılarının sonuçlarından
oluşan ve 1908ğde Washingtonğda yayımlanan ğExploration in Türkestan
Expedition of 1904ğ (Türkistanğdaki Araştırmalar 1904 Yılı Heyeti) adlı
kitabı ve bazı diğer eserleriyle bilim dünyasında çok zeki bir arkeolog ve
tarihçi olarak da kendisini tanıtmayı başardı. Prof. Pumpellyğnin Anauğda
elde ettiği buğday taneleri ve koyun kemikleri gibi buluntular, kıymetli
numuneler halinde günümüze kadar Philadelphiyağdaki Tabiat Müzesiğnde
korunmaktadırlar. Philadelphiya müzesindeki numuneler, Türkmenistanğın Ahal
vilayetinde son yıllarda kurulan Ak Buğday Müzesiğnde tekrar
sergilenmektedirler.
Prof. Pumpelly, 1904 yılında Anau tepelerinde yaptığı kazılar sonucunda 5
ayrı medeniyet tespit etti ve toprak tabakalarına dayanarak bu
medeniyetlerin:
Anau I (M.ü. 9000 ğ 6000),
Anau II (M.ü. 6000 ğ 5200),
Anau III (M.ü. 5200 ğ 2200),
Anau IV (M.ü. 2200 ğ M.S. 150),
Anau V (M.S. 370 ğ 1850) senelerinde yaşamış oldukları neticesine vardı.
Prof. Pumpelly; 1904 yılında Türkmenistanğın başkenti Aşkabat yakınlarındaki
Anau harabelerinde, buradaki insanların tahıl üretmiş olduklarının
işaretlerini buldu. O eski zamanlarda muhtemelen Hazar-Aral tatlısu gölünün
güneydoğu sahilleri bugünkü Aşkabatğa kadar uzanmaktaydı.
Kendisinin elde ettiği bazı sonuçlar üzerinde durmaya değer ehemmiyettedir.
Anau medeniyetinin başlıca bulunduğu yerler, dağ çaylarının düzlüğe çıktığı
yerlerdeki yamaçlardır. Avcılık hayatından yavaş yavaş tarım ve çobanlık
hayatına geçen kabilelerdeki en eski sulama şekilleri her halde bu gibi tabii
şartlar içinde meydana gelmiştir. Anauğda önce tarım başlamış olup,
hayvanların evcilleştirilmesi daha sonra ortaya çıkmıştır. Anau IIğde, Anau
Iğdeki büyükbaş hayvanlardan ziyade, koyun ve keçi beslendiği ortaya çıktığı
görülmektedir.
Prof. Raphael Pumpelly, Anauğda topladığı arkeoloji malzeme ve materyallerinde
insanoğlunun ilk tarımsal faaliyetleriyle ilgili olarak ğOasis (Vaha
Tatlıgöl) Teorisiğ adlı bir teoriyi ortaya attı ve taş devri insanlarının son
Buzul çağının sonlarında meydana gelen kurak bir iklim bölgesinde yaşamlarını
sürdürebilmek için, vahşi hayvanlar ve bitkilerle birlikte, büyük tatlısu
gölleri etrafında toplanmış olduklarını öne sürdü. Bir araya gelerek
toplanmış olan bu insanlar buralarda büyükce köyler kurmuşlardır. Topluluğun
besin ihtiyacını daha kolay karşılayabilmek için çok önemli bir kültürel
evrim gerçekleştirerek bazı bitkiler ve hayvanlar evcilleştirilmişlerdir.
Buğday ve arpa evcilleştirilmiş ilk tahıl ürünleri; koyun ve keçi ise
evcilleştirilmiş ilk hayvan türleri olmalıdırlar. Tahıl çiftçiliği ve
hayvancılık ilk defa Orta Asyağda (Türkmenistanğda) gerçekleştirilmiş ve daha
sonra Karadeniz sahillerinden Avrupağya geçmiştir.
İlk defa Prof. Pumpelly tarafından ortaya atılan ğOasis Teorisiğ daha sonra
bazı bilim adamları (mesela İngiliz arkeologu Gordon Childe) tarafından geliştirildi.
Onlara göre tarımdaki bu gelişmeler, insanoğlunun parazitlikten kurtulup
tabiatla ortaklık kurarak üretken hale gelişinin ilk evrimidir. Bu üreticilik
uzun zaman boyunca devam ederek tarihte ilk primitif sanat ve edebiyat
eserlerini ve sonuçta bugünkü Türkmenlerin çok eski atalarında, ilk sözle
folklorda sonra boyala kayada resimleri çekilen, kendine ve Tanrıya
(Tanrılara) dini inancını doğurmuştur.
Amerikan bilim adamı Prof. Raphael Pumpelly, aydınlattığı Anau (Anev)
medeniyetiyle, Türkmenlerin Eski üagğdan da daha önceki dönemlere ait
kültürel geçmişini tespit ederek, günümüz tüm tarih kitaplarında ve bilimsel
ansiklopedilerinde yer almasını sağladı.
Ama ne yazık ki aynı tarih kitaplarda yer alan Sümerler konusunun Anau
medeniyetiyle ilgisinden bu ana kadar söz edilmez. Aslında o eski zamanlarda
muhtemelen Hazar-Aral gölü sahilleri bugünkü durumundan daha da geniş idi ve
Türkmenlerin Anau medeniyetini meydana getiren eski atalarının bir kısmı çok
sayıdaki gemileriyle Hazar-Aral gölünde yüzerek Türkmenistanğdan
Mezopotamyağya gelmiş ve Sümerlerin de ataları olmuştular. üünkü aynı
ilahilere tapan Sümerlerin ve Eski Türkmenlerin (Oğuzların, Hunların)
kendilerini Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ oğulları hesaplamaları boş yere değildi.
Toplumu (daha sonra devleti) yönetmenin iki kanatlı sistemi her ikisi için de
aynı idi.
Sümerliler eklemeli bir dil kullanıyordu. Sümerce tarihte bilinen ilk yazılı
dildir. Cüney Mezopotamyağ da M.ü. 4000 yılında konuşulan ve M.ü. 2000′li
yılların başlarında yerini konuşma dili olarak Akatçağya bırakan Sümer dili
Türkmen dilinde (genellikle Altay ailesine ait dillerde) olduğu gibi
kelimeler kök halinde, onlara ekler yapılarak yeni kelimeler oluşturuluyor.
Sümer dilinde Türkmen dilinde olduğu gibi fiil bakımında çok zengin. Ses uyumu
var. Erkek, dişi ayrımı yok. Türkmencede olduğu gibi kısa anlatımla geniş
anlam veriliyor.
Türkiyeli bilgin Prof. Dr. Osman Nedim Tuna, 165 Sümer kelimesini, hem anlam
hem de fonetik bakımından uyan Türkçe kelimelerle eşleştirmiş olursa
Almanyalı Türkmen Begmurat Gerey, Sümer kültürünü arkeolojik buluntular,
mimarlık, efsaneler, yer adları ve dil yoluyla Türkmen kültürü ile
karşılaştırmış, anlam ve fonetik bakımından Türkmence ğ Sümerce 295 kelimeyi
eşleştirmiştir.
Bunu da bilmemiz gerekiyor ki bugün Sümerliler denilen medeniyete Almanlardan
İngilizlere, Farslardan Araplara kadar bir çok millet sahiplenmekte ve
atalarının Sümerliler olduğunu ileri sürmektedirler. Bunun nedeni şüphesiz
medeniyetin, tarihin, hukukun, bilimin, edebiyatın, tarım ve ekonominin
Sümerlerle başlamasıdır.
Tarihsel gerçek ise sonuç olarak böyledir: İnsanlık Tarihinin insanlığın
inanç edinmesiyle geçmişi M.ü 13000 yıllarda sona eren buz çağı ve Altay
inançları ile başlar. Daha sonra M.ü 9000 yıllarında Altay dağlarından inen
Eski Türkmenler (Altaylılar) güneye daha sıcak coğrafyaya yerleşmişlerdir.
Türkmenistanğın şimdiki başkenti Aşkabatğın yakınlarında Anau kentini
kurmuşlardır. İlk olarak insanlığın hayvanları evcilleştirdiği ve tarım
yaptığı yer burasıdır. M.ü 4500 yıllarda Anau kentini bırakıp Mezopotayağnın
verimli topraklarına göçmüştür.
Dile ait konumuzu toparlayacak olursak: Sümer belgelerinin ilk okunuşundan
itibaren Sümercenin Ural-Altay dillerine benzediği söylenmiş. Daha sonra ayni
anlam ve fonetikte olan Sümerce ve Türkçe kelimeler karşılaştırılmış. Bu
yeterli görülmeyerek konulara göre karşılaştırma istenmiş. Son çalışmalarda
bu da yapıldı ve Türkmen dili ile Sümerce arasında büyük bir yakınlık ortaya
çıktı, hatta bazı kelimelerin zamanımıza kadar ulaştığı görüldü. Bilim
adamları da Türkmen dilinin çok sağlam, kolay kaybolmayan bir dil olduğunu
kabul ediyorlar. Bunlara göre Sümer dilini üok Eski Türkmen dili veya o dilin
bir dalı olarak vasıflandırabiliriz.
Kaynaklar:
1- Raphael Pumpelly, Exploration in Turkestan Expedition of 1904. Washington,
1908 (Türkmence üevirisi Aşkabat 2005).
2- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Bilge Kagan Moniment // Miras (Heritage), Vol. 2.
Ashgabat, 2007. Pg. 96-121.
3- Muratgeldi Söyegov, üin Yıllıklarına Göre Birkaç Hunca Sözcük ve Kısa
Açıklaması // Tarih Türk Dünyası Kültür Dergisi. Sayı: 256 Nisan. İstanbul,
2008. Sayfa: 52-54.
4- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Türkmencenin Mantıki Temelleri // Tarih Türk Dünyası
Kültür Dergisi. Sayı: 260 Ağustos. İstanbul, 2008. Sayfa: 58-60.
5- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Chagry beg and Togrul beg: Continuation of the Ancient
Oghuz Traditions // Literature and Culture of the Seljuk Epoch. Abstracts of
Reports of the International Scientific Conference. Ashgabat, 2009. Pg.
187-188.
6- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Buğday Benizlilik ve Koyun Gözlülük veya Türkmen
Etnolojisinin Bazı üzellikleri: Konuya Folklorik ve Tarihsel Yönlerden Bir
Bakış // Türk Dünyası Belleteni ğ Herald of Turcic World. No 1 (2).
Mahaçkale, 2010. Sayfa: 7-11.
7- Muazzez İlmiye üığ, Sümer Dili ile Türk Dili Karşılaştırmaları
8- Sümerler Türk mü? Sümer Dili Türkçe mi? //


http://www.bizturkmeniz.com/tr/index...efrom=0&from=5

----------

